# When will there be new Aquadives?



## Ladit

When will there be new watches from Aquadive? It is Baselworld right now and every watch enterprise in the world shows new watches, how about Aquadive. Where is the announced new BS 100 GMT? Are there any other watches in the pipeline?

So many questions so little answers.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Hi everyone, a new line is currently in the works, a peak behind the scenes and what you can expect this Fall will be posted this week


----------



## NM-1

This fall? Wow.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

This is Aquadive's hommage to its own roots and the legendary Time-Depth model from 1970, coming this Fall and available in the original 5 color combinations of the original Time-Depth

Case dimensions: 42mm diameter, 13.5mm height, 49mm lug to lug, ETA 2824-2 movment, Water resistant to 300m. HRV at 6, available on isofrane or stainless steel mesh bracelet.

Pre-order price is $1490.00, MSRP $1990.00


----------



## Spring-Diver

Welcome back Aquadive 

I love it  

Will it be made with hardened steel? Top Grade movement adjusted in 5 positions? DLC versions? 

Also which yellow? I prefer the lighter yellow on this rendering 










I'm really looking forward to seeing more color variations as well 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack

That has a lot going for it design wise.

I'll be keeping an eye out on the future of this one.


----------



## Bendodds360

Aquadive mod2 said:


> This is Aquadive's hommage to its own roots and the legendary Time-Depth model from 1970, coming this Fall and available in the original 5 color combinations of the original Time-Depth
> 
> Case dimensions: 42mm diameter, 13.5mm height, 49mm lug to lug, ETA 2824-2 movment, Water resistant to 300m. HRV at 6, available on isofrane or stainless steel mesh bracelet.
> 
> Pre-order price is $1490.00, MSRP $1990.00


That looks really cool. Shame it's tiny.

Guess you can't keep everyone happy. I'm sure that will sell well.

I'll be keeping an eye out for s bigger brother. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max Rebo

Holy. Crap. This is gorgeous. Will look amazing on a black isofrane rather than the yellow. Any of the other oldschool colour combos would be equally amazing. Nicely done - love it.


----------



## Giggo

This is the one I want to see









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subkrawler

Spring-Diver said:


> Welcome back Aquadive
> 
> I love it
> 
> Will it be made with hardened steel? Top Grade movement adjusted in 5 positions? DLC versions?
> 
> Also which yellow? I prefer the lighter yellow on this rendering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really looking forward to seeing more color variations as well
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


The "lighter yellow" is a true yellow, and the darker yellow is actually orange.


----------



## Spring-Diver

subkrawler said:


> The "lighter yellow" is a true yellow, and the darker yellow is actually orange.


I love orange too... just this "orange"












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77

Fortunately you guys posted this teaser in time. So I guess what to save money for an not to burn it by purchasing another watch, that actually is'nt needed indeed.
Does it share the same case as the newer BS100's? Dimension suggests so...

This watch looks amazing


----------



## TKiteCD

Need to see a BS 300 GMT.


----------



## nomking77

I have a strong feeling that it would be announced by April or May


----------



## Ladit

I would like to see a big one, again with depthmeter.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Ladit said:


> I would like to see a big one, again with depthmeter.


Hi, the mechanical depth meter has always been one of our favorites, but a re-issue of mechanical depth gauge model will bring the watch in a price range that is out of reach for many, and on the other hand digital depth gauges are more accurate and much cheaper to manufacture and integrate.


----------



## Bendodds360

Possibly the centre depth ring could be the gmt hand?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonasForsberg

Aquadive mod2 said:


> This is Aquadive's hommage to its own roots and the legendary Time-Depth model from 1970, coming this Fall and available in the original 5 color combinations of the original Time-Depth
> 
> Case dimensions: 42mm diameter, 13.5mm height, 49mm lug to lug, ETA 2824-2 movment, Water resistant to 300m. HRV at 6, available on isofrane or stainless steel mesh bracelet.
> 
> Pre-order price is $1490.00, MSRP $1990.00


Finally!!! Thank you Aquadive... wonderful colour, and nice case. A little bit small, but what the ... 
Will there be a "big brother" (classic 46mm?)? 
What about a mechanical movement and electric depth-gauge with classic depth hand/needle (some sort of REVERSED "time-depth") to make it in an affordable price range?


----------



## nomking77

Amazing Dial


----------



## Ladit

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Hi, the mechanical depth meter has always been one of our favorites, but a re-issue of mechanical depth gauge model will bring the watch in a price range that is out of reach for many, and on the other hand digital depth gauges are more accurate and much cheaper to manufacture and integrate.


So why not combine an automatic movement with an electronic depth gauge? the original model 50 had an electro mechanical depth gauge and an electrical movement.


----------



## nomking77

I think in less than two months there should be new Aquadives.


----------



## jeff wilson

Orange is the one.


----------



## Bendodds360

jeff wilson said:


> Orange is the one.


Wow. Feel free to post more pics of that one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff wilson

Some more photos 👍👍


----------



## Bendodds360

The orange one is a beauty! Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladit

These pictures are amazing. Thank you.


----------



## redhed18

So I was curious what the "5 original Time-Depth colours" were...

Looks like we are getting Yellow, although I had trouble finding vintage shots of that.

* Black/White
* Blue/Black
* Blue+Orange/Black
* Orange/White
* Yellow/...





























_The closest yellow I can find is this model... looks like a pale blue contrast colour.
_








PS.
This site below provides some great historical information...
(and a few images above may have come from here also)

DeskDivers.com - Aquadive Depth-Time Model 50


----------



## exc-hulk

Any news regarding this project ?


----------



## PNM

Any news at all? Aquadive deserves more attention. The blue edition is beautiful. Would love to see that in other colorways.


----------



## NM-1

Seems to be the lost child with the Synchron group. Shame. Was the best vintage-esque diver IMO.


----------



## supermarketoflove

Adding 0% news and 100% interest. I would love to see this happen. There have been a few depth gauge releases in the past 5 years (favre-lebua memodepth FTW), the model 50 would be a brilliant throwback. Would also love to see a GMT movement sneak into the Bathyscape 300.


----------



## jeremy5000

PNM said:


> Any news at all? Aquadive deserves more attention. The blue edition is beautiful. Would love to see that in other colorways.


If they released something similar to the blue edition I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## PNM

jeremy5000 said:


> If they released something similar to the blue edition I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


Blue edition but black bezel and tiffany-blue / turquoise dial? I'd say yes.


----------



## PNM

Orange bezel and black dial would also be a winner... yeah, many combos would be great. I think this watch gives doxa a run for the money.. too bad its so unknown


----------



## PNM

PNM said:


> Blue edition but black bezel and tiffany-blue / turquoise dial? I'd say yes.


Screaming in the void here. But the blue edition was right on the money design wise, better than all other models. And that blue is a good Pelagos contender but not everybody's taste. Seriously, same watch but black bezel and tiffany blue dial - killer, absolute killler, and right on trend. The powers that be - make it happen - the world will be better off.


----------



## Trifide

jeremy5000 said:


> If they released something similar to the blue edition I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


+1


----------

